# farm pond aerarator



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I am trying to get a bit more oxygen in my pond which is probally like a 1/2 acre, 10 ft deep, I have been checking prices and they seem a little pricey, I was wondering if anyone has created there own on a budget


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

I tried that route also but found a place on the web I believe from Grand Rapids that was actually cheaper than building one. I doubt if I still have the catalog anymore. try a web search


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Check the "pond Boss" websight they have several ideas.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Salmonoid pieced one together.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I looked at several different setups on the Pondboss website but ended up with the 1/4 HP Gast unit with cover from ATAC ( sponsor on here) it ran about $1000 total with about 75 ft of weighted airline, so far no problems other then making my water turbid for about 10 weeks, just in the last 10 days has it cleared up significantly, oh did I mention at the same time it was clearing up, I now have the algea bloom from hell, that nasty stuff that floats up from the bottom, in about 48 hrs went from about 1% coverage to about 20%, its ugly...but thats another post.....

ATAC took good care of me and even did a followup work with me when I had the muddy water. give them a hollar if your in SW Ohio

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Salmonid, I'm glad to hear your pond has cleared up. Stay on top of that algae!


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Salmonid,

I'm experiencing the same problem with my pond with all the algae and scum on the surface within the last week or so. I also put in an aerator for the first time this spring. Have you done anything to try and treat it?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Cutrine Plus works real well...as does copper sulfate


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I used copper sulfate and within a week things have cleared up significantly.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

You should avoid using copper sulfate if possible. The chelated products are better, less toxic and more cost effective in the long run.
http://www.aquaticsystems.us/cuso4.html


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I had some copper sulfate left over that I used. Once all of it is used I plan on switching to Cutrine Plus. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

I purchased an American Eagle Windmill last year and it works good.
I'd recommend them.


http://www.pondaeration.com/American Eagle.html


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You can go to a junkyard and buy an O2 pump(used as an air emmissions control) on vehicles. Most of them come with a pulley attached so you can "rig" up a system where this pump is driven off an electric fractional hp motor via a belt/pulley. You'll have to run some hose into the pond and may or not use an aereator on the ends. Tie some bricks to the ends with poly rope to keep it on the bottom. Put all the mechanicals in a "vented doghouse" onshore to keep it out of the weather and reduce noise. This is the cheapest way you can go and I'd keep a spare set of motor/pump on hand incase something goes bad. 
This said, I have a Gast vacuum pump(1/3 HP, plus a backup) that you can run backwards as a compressor. This is one of the ones that large tropical fish stores use to run all their acquariums from. It is designed to run 24/7/12. These are also what Congress Lake CC uses and what Goodyear used at Wingfoot Lake Park, in multiples. I've had to have the motors rewound twice in 12 yrs. and replaced the vanes occasionally.
These are "oil-less" pumps.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I recently rigged up a system for my parents. $50 used 1/3hp 220v industrial surplus rotary vane compressor from eBay, $50 12" membrane bubbler from eBay, some used hose from a local auction 2$ and some random pipe fittings, hose clamps, and related hardware scrounged from the basment. Mounted the bubbler to an old metal milk crate and sunk the hose with some bricks. Seems to be working nicely. Will add a timer before next year, right now my dad is pligging it in every night and turning it off in the morning. With the timer we will have less than $200 invested including a back up compressor.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Flexible hose from a pool supply co,1/4 submersible pump,cv pipe with holes drilled depending on size of spray desired. Not pretty but it works.


----------

